# Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

So I am trying to get my PDX into my GTI. Has anyone installed one of these before into this car? My main goals here is to put the amp someplace where it will not distrub my cargo space. Also a place where it wont get beat up by anything in the trunk. The sub doesnt matter as I plan to put banana plugs on the cable to it so it can be removed should I need to load the trunk up with stuff.
I have toyed with the idea of using a hot knife and modifying the foam opposite of the tools where the spare tire is so that I can place the amp there and run the wires out the back of it towards the seat. It seems to be the only idea I have right now. Anyone else have any thoughts on this? 
The sub I am using incase anyone wants to know, is a Pioneer 12 inch shallow mount, TS-SW301.


----------



## SMkVGTI (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

Mount the amp underneath the front seat *IF* you don't have the driver's side factory amp (premium sound) or the factory satellite radio module under the passenger's side seat.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (SMkVGTI)*

Drivers side factory amp? First time I am hearing this! I dont think I have premium sound as I dont have the navigation. I dont recall exactly what consitutes the premo system. I guess not since I dont recall there being any electronics under my drivers seat.

I cant believe I didnt think of this one heh, now I will have to go try it tomorrow afternoon....


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

Fits perfect under the passenger seat.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (GTI-DNA)*

Okay, so its under the drivers seat, fit no problem. Cant put it on the pass side with the Sirius there. 
So i got my positive cable run in thru the firewall and all is good there, only problem i have right now is getting it from under the kick guard to under the seat, or is there a better way to route it from under the dash to under the drivers seat? Im sure having a heck of a time getting any of the carpet to budge in this thing! Nothing like my junky GMs of audio systems past.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

So anyone have any idea on how I can get this cabling routed to under the drivers seat? I really dont want to take the seat out dealing with thouse airbags etc...


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

There's not really an easy way. Just keep working the carpet up until you get enough room to run wire under it.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (DubberNix)*

Would removing the seat make it any easier? Maybe even if i just took the bolts out for the left side of the seat. Not like I can do much right now its way too cold outside and with all this snow theres no place to do any work!


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

Not really. You can access everything you need just by sliding the seat all the way back. Try removing the door sill trim and lift the carpet from the side.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (DubberNix)*

I got the door sill off... Cant really get the carpet to move too much, maybe im not trying hard enough..... Im alot more careful with this car than my previous junkmobiles I have worked with.
Last car I dealt with an audio system in was my 90 suburban, alot easier to wire stuff up in there, the amounts of spare room and space were never ending.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

So the amp is finally in and working its kinda nice being under my drivers seat, as im adjusting it im sitting right where I want to be, so I can hear the differences without getting out of my car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still havnt attmped getting that power wire under the carpet though, i found all the little doors in the carpet under the seat where the premium amp would have gone which made it a bit easier to ground the thing. Now I just need to shorten all the wires up and secure it to the floor and im good. Once it gets warmer thats the next project.
Only thing I cant figure out is how im going to get it to turn on via the ignition. does anyone have an idea what and where the acc/run wire is in this car so that I can remove this silly on off switch I have rigged up for now?


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

What headunit are you using?


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (DubberNix)*

Factory Premium 7.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

A quick search turned up this post. My guess is that pin #4 on connector 6 may be what you're looking for.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4647330


_Quote, originally posted by *JetTurbo* »_
Here are all the Premium 7 pin assignments for the 12 pin blue connector
on a _US market_ HU - six-disc with satellite radio support .








blue connector - # 6 on the diagram









1 - Satellite radio tuner input, audio left
2 - *CD changer, left and right port, audio Ground (GND)*
3 - Satellite radio tuner input, audio Ground (GND)
4 - CD changer, voltage supply, positive, terminal 30
5 - Satellite radio tuner input continuous positive, terminal 30
6 - CD changer, DATA OUT (data exchange for CD changer control from radio system to CD changer)
7 - Satellite radio tuner input, audio right
8 - *CD changer, left port audio, CD/L*
9 - *CD changer, right port audio, CD/R*
10 - CD Changer, control signal
11 - CD changer, DATA IN (data exchange for CD changer control from CD changer to radio system)
12 - CD changer, CLOCK (internal test protocol for monitoring data flow)
A US Aux would normally connect to pins 
2 - CD changer, left and right port, audio Ground (GND), 
8 - CD changer, left port audio, CD/L and 
9 - CD changer, right port audio, CD/R


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (DubberNix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubberNix* »_A quick search turned up this post. My guess is that pin #4 on connector 6 may be what you're looking for.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4647330



I don't think that will work, because the CD changer will only get voltage when that mode is selected. Is there a 75x terminal on the MKV?


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (CMihalcheon)*

Whats a 75x terminal and where would that be located?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

Under the dash, and it is an ignition signal connection post where you can attach wires with a ring connector and inline fuse. Check the link in my sig for a link to location on MkIV, and check if it is the same on the MkV


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (CMihalcheon)*

Just went out there and took the panel down on the drivers side and there doesnt appear to be anything that looks like that at all under there. It loks like alot of wires plugs and some relays but nothing thats got screw terminal posts like your photo shows. I guess that confirms the MKV does not have this 75x post.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

Looks like the consensus in the MkV forum is to either use an add a fuse from the fuse panel, or the rear/front cig lighter plug


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (CMihalcheon)*

Ah thats right the cig plugs which dont stay on when the car is shut off! Why didnt I think of that???? 
I wish thouse darned things would stay ON when the car is off. Its really annoying when your trying to keep a laptop charged or a cell phone charged up and it only works with the key in...
Well thanks for that info, looks like ill be ripping more of my car apart to find the wires for that...


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (CMihalcheon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMihalcheon* »_
I don't think that will work, because the CD changer will only get voltage when that mode is selected. Is there a 75x terminal on the MKV?

Are you sure about that? I have the mfd2 and was able to find a lead that has power only whenever the headunit is on. I didn't write down which one it was, but I thought it was the CDC+ pin. If I wasn't lazy, I'd pull the deck and check behind it to see which one I used...but I just went outside and was able to load and eject CDs from the changer no matter what mode the radio was in, so that seems to indicate the changer has power in other modes. 
I prefer this method because the amps are not on unless the radio is on...and I don't need the key in the ignition if I want to listen to music for a bit.
In any case, the OP should be able to do some quick and easy checking with a test light to verify. Maybe the Premium 7 works differently than the mfd2.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (DubberNix)*

I will try that one in the moring. 3 am is a bit earily to be pulling that dash apart again but this sounds like the solution I was looking for should it happen to work.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Attempt to install an Alpine PDX in an MKV GTI (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

OK been busy havent had a chance to try any of the remote power on ideas since I havent had time to get the whole center dash apart again. However, today was a beautiful day in NJ at 63 degrees I ran right outside and got to shortening all the wires and cleaning up my install. I was able to get the wires for power and the sub under the carpet. The warmer weather really made things more flexable and really allowed me to get in and around stuff without much difficulty.
Photos are attached. Enjoy!








The switch on speaker wire is the temporary rig to turn the amp on and off untill I can get into the head unit for a remote power on wire. Really annoying because I keep forgetting to shut it off at night!


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Uhhh... You don't want "CD Changer Data." try CD Changer VOLTAGE supply, positive. Pin 4. That should be +12V which is normally what an amp turn-on is looking for.
What I don't know is whether that is constant on, or only on when the radio turns on. If you can eject CDs from a remote changer when the radio is OFF, that would imply the changer is getting power from somewhere other than the radio, which it may do anyway. It's entirely possible that the motor mechanisms are powered off of something else, but the playback/data circuitry only goes live when the radio is on.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

Yes, Thats what I was looking to use the CD Changer Plus. I dont have a CD changer other than the one internal to my head unit so hopefully that line turns on and off with the radio.


----------

